# 3rd tx lucky?



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Hope no-one minds me posting on this thread - I tried ICSI general chit chat and I think that was the wrong place.

Basically we are due to start ICSI number 3 on Antagonist regime in Dec/Jan (dependent on very irreuglar AF) and hoping that this will after 5.5 years of ttc, clomid, tx etc give us our much wanted baby.

First ICSI in April 08 was BFP and unfortunately at the 8 week scan it was a missed mc       Absolute devastation followed which tbh we are only just getting over.

Second ICSI was September 08 and we got a BFN.

So, I am hoping that there are a few ladies out there that can tell me that we should keep hoping and that we have got a chance still because you have been in similar situations and gone on to get a BFP. Also any info on anything you did differently appreciated too   

Thanks
Lentil
xxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi ...  

I didnt want to read and run  - Im not in a same situations you - But i just wanted too tell you  YOU HAVE HOPE - YOU HAVE A CHANCE ... and i want you to remember that and be positive  

I see you have got BFP once (sorry it ended in mmc) ... but you have too look at that in a positive way that you did indeed get pregnant - And YOU CAN do it again ... 

Stay positive and tell yourself you can do this - i know it is hard - But i did and i got my BFP .... dont let it take you down - Fight, fight and fight again   Please dont give up  

         

Good Luck,

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks so much Sweetcheeks - your positive message was truly inspiring and has really given me some hope again. I used to be a fighter but I am not sure I am so much anymore but will give it a go.   xxxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Lentil you are very welcome, I have a couple of friends going through IVF very shortly and iv tried my best too keep their sprits up - and each time they get down - I piclk them back up again ... and so far i think i have done a very good job  

In situations like this you cannot lie back and let it win ... accepting and fighting this is the key  

Dont give up - Every woman should have the chance to become a mother - I used too tell myself, I can have babies - We just have to go a different way about it - ..... 

Not the easiest and it certainly wouldnt have been my choice - But i accepted it and decided too take my chance - and made sure i kept myself positive - and i did - and look were it got me  

  

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I was very lucky - 3rd time lucky with my little boy!
It can and does happen - I was sure I'd. Never be a mummy!
Best of luck xxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

3rd time lucky for me too! Good luck xxx


----------

